# padded shorts?



## Hardcoreride41 (Jun 8, 2011)

Does anyone have a good recommendation on padded shorts?

I am worried about too much tailbone and restriction. I have heard good things about some of the 661 shorts. There are a ton of shorts out there. I have tried on a pair of Demon 1300 at a snowboard shop but that was a couple years ago and thought they might have too much tailbone on them.

What is the most popular?

Chain Reaction has these Rock Garden shorts? they look really bulky.


----------



## charvey9 (May 13, 2010)

I'm always on the hunt for the perfect protection and pads.

I've tried a few pair of bike specific shorts and have been unable to find any that are comfortable enough to wear under a pair of baggies without restricting movement. I own a pair of Fox Launch shorts and a pair of the older TLD padded shorts, but I don't wear either. It seems that comfort wasn't considered when designing padded bike shorts. They are way too bulky and pretty much require you to go up one size on your baggie shorts if you don't want to be squeezing into them.

If you are looking for just a little extra protection on the thighs and hips, check out the Shock Doctor Catcher's Sliding shorts. Get the right size, and they are very comfortable. The catcher's shorts are nicest since they also have pads on the inside of the thighs, which is nice if you lean your bike hard in corners and the seat hits your legs. (I've had many bruises to prove it before getting a pair of these shorts.)

I've also looked at the Nike Pro Combat basketball shorts, but haven't tried them. I figure if they are comfortable enough to play ball in, they must be pretty easy to move in.

The downside is that these don't provide any real tailbone protection. 

If you want a pair designed specifically for biking/moto the new TLD Shock Doctor shorts may also be an option, but I've looked at them a few times in my LBS and they seem to bulky and the sizing is wierd unless you like to wear them like Erkel and pull them up over your belly button.

Here are pics of all 3.


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

I use Dainese


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

The Nike's are comfortable. The honey comb design on the padded areas means that they're very breathable. One of the more comfortable padded shorts I've ever owned.



charvey9 said:


> I've also looked at the Nike Pro Combat basketball shorts, but haven't tried them. I figure if they are comfortable enough to play ball in, they must be pretty easy to move in.
> 
> The downside is that these don't provide any real tailbone protection.


They do have tailbone protection. It depends on the version you get. From what I remember, the one for football, don't have them.

Sorry for the bad pic...


----------



## BeezKneez (Nov 22, 2009)

POC have a padded short using d30 for tailbone protection.
They are pretty comfortable to wear. 
Generally speaking POC products are on a high price level, though.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Fox Launch. They fit better than any I've tried and last longer too. First one I've had that had a (useful) fly, too.


----------



## jimarin (Mar 19, 2005)

whodaphuck said:


> Fox Launch. They fit better than any I've tried and last longer too. First one I've had that had a (useful) fly, too.


+1 The pads are thick enought to actually be protective (unlike the first version of the launch). When holding them in your hand you wouldnt guess they would be so comfortable and non restrictive. You only notice youre wearing them when you bounce off the ground. Best one I've tried.


----------



## ruppguts (Sep 7, 2007)

I've used Protec Impact IPS pads for years and they've been comfortable and effective.


----------



## Evan55 (Jul 23, 2009)

I have several pairs.

-the new TLD shorts are very good. get the top model, it has the best padding and a good asspad
-the old rockgardn cya shorts are also good. there is a new version this year i think ill pick up.
-i have fox launch shorts but they are very light duty. good asspad though. I use them for AM riding.
-i have dianese shorts but not the ones pictured above. no tailbone protection. pretty lame, i dont wear them
-shock doctor football shorts are pretty good but not great. good for the money. i wear them only if my rockgardn and tld shorts are dirty

-dont bother with the EVS shorts. they are tempting because they are cheap but they suck.
-the nike shorts with the honeycomb pads suck


you will sweat more in all of them, so plan on changing out of them after you finish riding


----------



## moegocanes (May 16, 2008)

hey @evan55 do you have a link to the fox launch shorts. I lost a pair in California (I think they were in the $90 range)


----------



## charvey9 (May 13, 2010)

I tried out a new pair yesterday.

I bought a pair of Under Armour MPZ padded shorts. (2010 model on sale for $40 at Dick's). They are designed for football, but have really good hip protection and a little bit on the tailbone. Fit, comfort, and mobility is also A+. I wore them as my only base layer and they were just as cool and comfortable as my regular UA boxer briefs. Ideally for riding the would have a little padding on the side of the thigh, but overall they are great balance of protection and mobility. Especially if you are a rider who avoids wearing armor because it is restrictive or hot. 

This model also has pockets sewn in the front of the thigh to slip in some pads. Thick hard football pads are probably overkill and uncomfortable, but I'm going to see if I can find some honeycomb foam padding and custom cut a few pads to insert in there.

They work too, I took a hard fall in a rock garden yesterday. Got good bruises on my left side above the waist to prove it, but not even sore where my hip hit the rocks.


----------



## charvey9 (May 13, 2010)

moegocanes said:


> hey @evan55 do you have a link to the fox launch shorts. I lost a pair in California (I think they were in the $90 range)


I have a pair I've only worn twice. Size L. PM if interested.


----------



## Evan55 (Jul 23, 2009)

moegocanes said:


> hey @evan55 do you have a link to the fox launch shorts. I lost a pair in California (I think they were in the $90 range)


get the newer version posted above, they look to be better


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

The only ones I've tried are the Fox Launch shorts. I think they're too skimpy on padding over the hipbone and overkill on coverage on the quads and sides of the thigh. I'm a lot more concerned about bashing than my quad or thigh. Also, they get pretty soggy even when its not that hot (although I can't say whether they're any worse than other padded shorts in that respect). On the other hand, the chamois is nice quality and comfortable, and overall they seem well-made. Bottom line, I'm going to keep looking.


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

charvey9 said:


> I tried out a new pair yesterday.
> 
> I bought a pair of Under Armour MPZ padded shorts. (2010 model on sale for $40 at Dick's). They are designed for football, but have really good hip protection and a little bit on the tailbone. Fit, comfort, and mobility is also A+. I wore them as my only base layer and they were just as cool and comfortable as my regular UA boxer briefs. Ideally for riding the would have a little padding on the side of the thigh, but overall they are great balance of protection and mobility. Especially if you are a rider who avoids wearing armor because it is restrictive or hot.


Are they hot? On the UA website they're described as cold gear, best for under 55 degrees. They have another padded short designed for hot weather that doesn't look like its as well padded (not surprisingly): http://www.underarmour.com/shop/us/...-s-UA-MPZ-174-2-0-Protector-Short/1211361-100. (Complete with goofy "protect this house" on the waistband, for the jr high football player in us all.)

I can see the appeal of these, but I don't think I'd want one without a chamois pad for my delicate derriere.


----------



## charvey9 (May 13, 2010)

OldManBike said:


> Are they hot? On the UA website they're described as cold gear, best for under 55 degrees. They have another padded short designed for hot weather that doesn't look like its as well padded (not surprisingly): http://www.underarmour.com/shop/us/...-s-UA-MPZ-174-2-0-Protector-Short/1211361-100. (Complete with goofy "protect this house" on the waistband, for the jr high football player in us all.)
> 
> I can see the appeal of these, but I don't think I'd want one without a chamois pad for my delicate derriere.


The ones I bought are heat gear, and no hotter than more normal summer base layer. I rarely sit when riding DH, so I have never worn a chamois. More worried about hip and tail bone protection.

These may not be for everyone, but I recommend going to your local sporting goods store and trying some on. The Nike Pro Combat football shorts are also nice, but I like the UA better.


----------



## roguebuilder (Jun 6, 2008)

I tried a few different pairs on when I was first looking. I ended up buying the 661 bombers.

The padding is sewn in sections, so everything moves and bends easily without restriction. 
All the pads are sewn on to a mesh short, so they breathe well. 
They do have good tailbone protection.
The short has a light chamis. 
The legs are not long, so you don't get extra layers any further than what you need for the padding.

I've been sporting the bombers for a few seasons now and would highly recommend them.
http://www.sixsixone.com/Catalog_66...&product=0e176e89-fc18-40ac-a4e5-edac4a2663aa


----------



## michaelblade (Oct 18, 2006)

*Test Riders*

Anyone crashed wearing the CYAs? I want to wear the armor under reg shorts. Not worried that much about cost.My last DJ crash was after a good landing and I still ended up hitting some loose rocks and landed on my hip. I'm 62 and they put me in a rest home. I just want to get the fk outa here and ride. Really I just want to avoid hip bruising. I didn't cry and I hit the jumps 2 more times cuz I knew this would happen.


----------



## genemk (Sep 15, 2009)

michaelblade said:


> Anyone crashed wearing the CYAs? I want to wear the armor under reg shorts. Not worried that much about cost.My last DJ crash was after a good landing and I still ended up hitting some loose rocks and landed on my hip. I'm 62 and they put me in a rest home. I just want to get the fk outa here and ride. Really I just want to avoid hip bruising. I didn't cry and I hit the jumps 2 more times cuz I knew this would happen.


First of all, if you're 62 and hitting dirt jumps then props to ya!

I wear the Rockgardn CYA shorts. I've had them for over a year now and the padding works pretty good IMO. The padding has definitely saved my hips several times, but the padding is so firm on both sides (inside and outside of pad is the same material as far as I can tell) that my hip is usually still a bit sore after the crash. I imagine other shorts may have a softer inside to the padded layer.

I noticed that POC has some new shorts that use the flexible until impact material. It's a cool new form of pad that is fairly flexible when bent slowly, but if you hit it quickly with your fist or something the material becomes hard and feels almost like hard plastic. I wouldn't mind trying some of those since they seem like they have potential.


----------



## NormanPCN (Oct 13, 2005)

michaelblade said:


> Anyone crashed wearing the CYAs?


I have. The pads on the CYA really protect well. They are a sandwich of foam+plastic+foam. They are thick and somewhat stiff but they did not restrict movement. They also did not have as full a coverage as some others. The new models are plastic on top of foam but I have not tried those. Foam alone does not protect nearly as well, and that visco-elastic foam is hype IMO. I have some 661 knee pads with the 3DO stuff and they don't protect like my Kyle Straight knee pads which had soft plastic+foam.


----------



## pdxmonkeyboy (Oct 3, 2009)

my buddy has the POC shorts...I wasn't too impressed. that get hard stuff is a gimick. But then again, if your in your 60's...


----------



## michaelblade (Oct 18, 2006)

*no get hard stuff*

Sette has some that look ok. Last years CYAs are on sale at Jenson. Got to wear under the shorts. Probably will try the CYAs. And I am 62. Haven't needed V yet. The worst thing for me being older is no one to FR or DJ with. My GF at least loves riding DH.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Fox Launch. Good protection and they feel like a normal cycling short. They're comfortable, stay in place, and the chamois makes long stints in the saddle (MTB or dirtbike) better.


----------



## robnow (Apr 12, 2010)

Is there a padded inner short with a good padded chamois? So far have only seen the POCs in person and the chammy padding is quite thin. Using for AM, lots of climbing, lots of down so want a legit chamois and decent venting and don't want to have to wear two liners.


----------



## ruppguts (Sep 7, 2007)

pdxmonkeyboy said:


> my buddy has the POC shorts...I wasn't too impressed. that get hard stuff is a gimick. But then again, if your in your 60's...


I disagree on the gimmick. But the Pocs don't have a fly (at least mine don't) and that's pretty much a deal breaker for me!


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

robnow said:


> Is there a padded inner short with a good padded chamois? So far have only seen the POCs in person and the chammy padding is quite thin. Using for AM, lots of climbing, lots of down so want a legit chamois and decent venting and don't want to have to wear two liners.


Like Lelandjt said, the Fox Launch has a quality chamois.


----------



## DustyBones (Jun 23, 2010)

Check out the MX on-line dealers such as LocoX, motorcyclesuperstore, competition Accessories, offroadIdaho, etc. 

Also check e-bay for MX stores (the protective shorts probably won't be listed, but you can drill down into the stores to find protection) -wholesalemx, extremesupply, cyclegear. 

TLD has new products out/coming out too.


----------

